
Introducing the Mailinator Real-Time Inbox - mailinatorguy
https://mailinator.blogspot.com/2017/07/introducing-mailinator-real-time-inbox.html
======
ben174
I've just started using Mailinator's API for a project
([https://www.bartcrimes.com](https://www.bartcrimes.com)) and have to say
it's very slick. The pricing is a bit too high for my needs (simple open
source project, no profit), but otherwise a perfect way to scrape email
anonymously.

